# Older Phase Technology subwoofer help



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am currently using a 15 inch Phase Technology Octave 1.0 sub. I have a few questions.

I have noticed that the amp runs extremely hot. I was watching a movie the other night and it was so hot i couldn't touch it with out getting burned. And the wall behind it was very warm as well. I have the sub volume set at the 8 oclock position and i had the sub output set to + 4.5. It seems that if i go lower that it shuts off during a long quiet passage of a movie. I have lowered it to + 3.0 and set it to 9 oclock and see if that helps. It also stays on the warmer side when it is just in standby mode and not in use, is this normal? I had a velodyne vx-10 and it was cool to the touch when not being used. Also the specs i found were 240 watts rms and frequency response 18Hz - 100Hz.

Thank you


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That kind of heat doesn't sound correct to me. You may have a defective amp. Staying warm without a signal is not a good sign either. It It could also be a damaged speaker. The voice coil may have overheated, causing some of the windings to short. Dennis


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes it stays on the warmer side when im not using it when in standby mode. As for a damaged voicecoil the woofer moves freely with no rubbing or sounds that would indicate a damaged coil. It sounds perfect, i hear no distortion of any kind. I have also read that some amps stay a bit warm when in standby mode. What i think has happened is that i had a + 4 signal going to it and it being summer here in Texas and all that it got to hot. I am going to add a fan over next to it and see if that helps. I have also lowered the sub level a bit also.

Thank you


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Is there any movement of the woofer when no signal is present. It is remotely possible that some stray infra or ultra frequency is riding on the input signal to the amp. Dennis


----------

